# The works of Ben Counter



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Which of the marine books in your opinion is the better books the souldrinkers or the Grey knights.

Just by reading one book on the gks I've found I like them better.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I've never read the souldrinkers but the grey knights novels are awesome, especially Hammer of Daeomons


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

souldrinkers is much better. i tried reading the first two grey knight books and just couldnt get into them. hammer of daemons was good but took a while before i got into that one. souldrinkers i found intersting as you see the stages of a chapter turning to chaos and then there struggle to fight for the emperor again. just depends on what your into.


----------

